# Cream Cheese



## waterdogscbr (Mar 7, 2016)

I smoked cream cheese February 2015. 
Found a pack at the bottom of my drawer in the frig. It has been vacuum sealed. Do you guys think it is still good?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2016)

Probably not, as Cream Cheese is Acid thickened and has a high fat and water content with little salt if any. It is considered a fresh product and should be eaten quickly. If you said Feb 2016, I would say go for it but 13 months old...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...I don't think there would be a safety issue just poor quality taste...JJ


----------



## waterdogscbr (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for responding. 
I have been eating the hard cheeses from last year and when I found this it broke my heart that it was missed. We really enjoy on an everything bagel.


----------

